# Breaking News on CNN. How to smoke pot.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I couldn't believe this when I saw it. CNN reporter smoking pot on TV. WTF has happened to our country that this is news. Let alone even shown on TV to encourage and condone usage.

CNN revels in pot smoke during New Year's Eve report from Denver | Fox News


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The left always seeks to destroy morals in it's attempt to destroy the nation.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey this could be a Bill Clinton/Barack Obama show. Smoking Fun with my pals Bill and Berry could be the name.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Are you all familiar with people who are atheist that think you are crazy for believing there is a God. They call you stupid for believing in something you can't see. But when this same person needs your help and you did not help, they are so fast to tell you that you are not a true Christian for not helping. 
The Democrats was anti pot, but now they are smoking during broadcast. This is desperation folks. Trying to get their ratings up, hoping the snowflakes, libtards and millennials support their station. Fake news


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

6811 said:


> Are you all familiar with people who are atheist that think you are crazy for believing there is a God. They call you stupid for believing in something you can't see. But when this same person needs your help and you did not help, they are so fast to tell you that you are not a true Christian for not helping.
> The Democrats was anti pot, but now they are smoking during broadcast. This is desperation folks. Trying to get their ratings up, hoping the snowflakes, libtards and millennials support their station. Fake news


Very true on the lefties being desperate and trying anything to appeal to any voters.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The problem with that strategy will be a constituency that's too stoned to make it to the poling place and if they do, too stoned to pick who they want. I could see lines backed up multiple football fields while some pot head tries to be decisive in casting his vote.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> The left always seeks to destroy morals in it's attempt to destroy the nation.


They will eventually push Pedos (Starting with NAMBLA types) as Normal , Lowering the Male on Male Age to Marry (With Parental consent ) to 15 or lower nation wide and Progressive Democrats calling for "Special Rights" & protections for them as practitioners of "Just another alternative Lifestyle" ... Legalized Drugs are paving the way


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> They will eventually push Pedos (Starting with NAMBLA types) as Normal , Lowering the Male on Male Age to Marry (With Parental consent ) to 15 or lower nation wide and Progressive Democrats calling for "Special Rights" & protections for them as practitioners of "Just another alternative Lifestyle" ... Legalized Drugs are paving the way


That would be about the speed of evil.....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> That would be about the speed of evil.....


They want Evil to be Normal (They are doing a bang up job too...)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> They want Evil to be Normal (They are doing a bang up job too...)


Bingo. Hand this man a C-gar. That is the progressive plan.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Should marijuana be regulated more than alcohol? If so, why?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It seems like our culture is changing at a faster and faster rate. For good or evil, I can't say. One thing doesn't change, though: "Ye shall know them by their fruits."


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Should marijuana be regulated more than alcohol? If so, why?


I am ok with pot being legal.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm ok with the Wall & Kate's law and fast track deportations of Illegals & Visa Overstayers and MS13 / eMe / Illegal criminals too ( But that does not mean it's gonna happen )


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Should marijuana be regulated more than alcohol? If so, why?


Regulation is a different issue. I place hemp in the same category as booze and tobacco. However you do not see news channels dedicating segments to high balls, white Russians or the use of snuff, chew, how to smoke a cigarette and so on. I suspect this is an intro to shooting up near narcan segment as harder drugs become promoted. Just like the leftist ideal of pedophilia is just a life style. Perhaps I am wrong but how long was it before some one wanted to marry an animal with the approval of gay marriage. It's the shift I am seeing an it is evil in intent.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

It was funny . People having fun enjoying the holiday lighten up it is not the end of the world or our civilization. 

The end of our civilization was the election of a self admitted PUSSY GRABBER to be president who thinks seeing his third wife's tits is OK but not his taxes. 

Marijuana has been used for several thousand years nothing to get excited about .


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Meanwhile it took the media almost a week to report the high driver 
who killed a CA highway patrolman's name.

DUI Suspect Charged With Second Murder In CHP Officer?s Death « CBS San Francisco


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> It was funny . People having fun enjoying the holiday lighten up it is not the end of the world or our civilization.
> 
> The end of our civilization was the election of a self admitted PUSSY GRABBER to be president who thinks seeing his third wife's tits is OK but not his taxes.
> 
> Marijuana has been used for several thousand years nothing to get excited about .


I think your missing the point that its a celebration for further legalization as opposed to n end point of this particular item. I assume you would rather deal with the Obama economy on steroids with the Clinton crime family.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Chipper said:


> I couldn't believe this when I saw it. CNN reporter smoking pot on TV. WTF has happened to our country that this is news. Let alone even shown on TV to encourage and condone usage.
> 
> CNN revels in pot smoke during New Year's Eve report from Denver | Fox News


Hope he was somewhere legal? And I am sure he broke some law actually smoking weed on TV..


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Lighten up. If you have to drive just be aware. People are lighting
up on the road already. More will die so those folks can have fun
and enjoy the holiday again. More are dying in Colorado and Washington
already. Now California can fill some more body bags. Highway patrol
man here was killed last week by a high driver. Just people needing
to have fun.



RJAMES said:


> It was funny . People having fun enjoying the holiday lighten up it is not the end of the world or our civilization.
> 
> The end of our civilization was the election of a self admitted PUSSY GRABBER to be president who thinks seeing his third wife's tits is OK but not his taxes.
> 
> Marijuana has been used for several thousand years nothing to get excited about .


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Pot smokers tend to be lefties and Turd Party / Lie-bertarian types ( Enablers of Democrats)


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> Pot smokers tend to be lefties and Turd Party / Lie-bertarian types ( Enablers of Democrats)


Rather broad brush you have there.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

CNN ceased being News years ago. They're playing to their base because no one else trusts them anymore. I think pot should be legal but sensationalizing it for ratings is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

You mean how I'm painted as a Racist Sexist Bigoted homophobic Islamophobic colonialist imperialist cracker ?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> It was funny . People having fun enjoying the holiday lighten up it is not the end of the world or our civilization.
> 
> The end of our civilization was the election of a self admitted PUSSY GRABBER to be president who thinks seeing his third wife's tits is OK _*but not his taxes. *_
> 
> Marijuana has been used for several thousand years nothing to get excited about .


RJAMES my good friend, (and I do find you to be a "friend" on this forum and certainly respect a lot of what you do and share)

Honest question;

What is this crazy concern over somebody else's Tax Returns?

To me, a man's income tax returns are his business and his business alone. Sure, the IRS has access to everybody's tax returns but I do not think that any citizen of the US needs to show his private tax return forms to anybody.

Help me understand people's concern over this?

Thanks


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> You mean how I'm painted as a Racist Sexist Bigoted homophobic Islamophobic colonialist imperialist cracker ?


Welcome to my world Gator! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Should marijuana be regulated more than alcohol? If so, why?


No.... It's a freaking plant. However, what we need is to regulate regulations itself. Put a law making stupid regulations illegal. We need a constitutional police and inspectors interpreting the new laws in the books and the old ones too. Our supreme Court is too slow to hear cases and sometimes they refuse to hear cases. We need to go back to our roots, the American Constitution.


----------

